# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  1075 quenching...

## Joseph Renner

What do you guys think would be a good  water temp for 1075? 
I was thinking 130F. good, bad???
Thanks 
Joe

----------


## Gary B

Hi Joe,

I have only used 1075 twice, but so far I like it better than 1050 or 1084.
I generally use tap water straight out of the water heater, which would be about 125 F.  I just have a sort of feel for the water temp I want and if I think it has cooled down before I can get a blade in,  I heat a bar of steel (scrap) and quench it to bring the heat back up.  This time of year it cools pretty quick.

Both times I have used it the blades took a nice curve without being too drastic and didn't crack. I temper two hours at 325 F for stress relief just as quick as I can get excess clay off.

What luck have others had with this steel?

----------


## Joseph Renner

Thank you, Gary.
Good to know my ball park was right.

----------

